# 1 1000w or a 600w and a 400w vert grow



## mrtibbs316 (May 16, 2015)

Hello people. I could really do with some help in regards to a new setup


I have a 120 by 120 by 240 tent.

I currently have a 600w Bare bulb in between 4 to 6 plants, and 2 140w LEDS on top. The LEDS are far too loud, and I cant keeps temps up now, so it would be a real struggle in the winter (live in the UK), so would rather introduce more light, than waste energy with heating the room.

Anyway.
My options are to get an extra 400w and do a stacked bare bulb grow (taller plants with little or no training them, or get a 1000w and clip all lower growth that doesn't get enough light (kind of lollypop the plants).

What do you guys think would be the best option for me?

Also if anyone has any random tips on vertical bare bulb growing I would love to hear them. I am a noob, but have already decided that this is the way to grow, and I am sticking with it. Its just a case of improving my skillset.

Thanks and I appreciate all the help you guys give me.


----------



## mrtibbs316 (May 22, 2015)

Anyone?

Please?


----------



## 707humboldt (May 22, 2015)

If it were me personally, I would use a 1000w. Also you can use a cool tube to put the bulb in instead of bare bulb so that if you do have a overheating problem you can fix it by ducting the hot air out


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 24, 2015)

I'd go with 2x600w if I were you and grow trees surrounding them. Much better efficiency than a 1000w.


----------



## fridayfishfry (May 24, 2015)

this is my messing around with other plants under a cooltube this is what you get with one 400w hps cooltube vertical
http://rollitup.org/p/10520253/

mind you these grew in the summer with air from the outdoors. if you exhaust indoor air outside in the winter the cooltube might makeup the heat difference from heating the interior.


----------



## mrtibbs316 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks.

I am really not about cool tubes, and its keeping temps up which I cant do so don't really need one.

I have decided to do this.

Get another 600w, and alternate the top and bottom one (maybe every few days) between 600 and 400 watts.

If it gets too hot (which is VERY doubtful) I could even turn each one down as low as 250 watts, but like I said doubt I will need to.

Thanks for the help people


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello brother from the UK. After years of trying just about every style of growing and doing experiments with this tree that would make most growers cringe at the thought, you learn much and still the quest just begins. The two techniques that I have found to be the most beneficial to maximizing yields, with not near as much light, " which is what I teach " is: defoliation and vertical. The problem is most do it wrong my brother and then get upset and think : well, all those experts are right, I need not do this. So, let's talk and show how to do it correctly, without all the bullocks and ego or vanity. Just truth. Now, people have argued; vertical or horizontal? The answer: both. To maximize your yield in flower, you must stretch the tree in veg and defoliate at right timing as I will explain in lamens terms. Most who have had low yields using vertical, have also vegged the trees vertical or vegged them horizontal with light to close to allow stretch and proper defoliation. When it comes to vegging for example: I use either one 400 hid or 4-6 bulb t5 on say 8 trees " now I never go bigger than 3 gallon on pots anymore and that's on indoor trees that will give several pounds a piece, that's right brother, keep the t5 3 ft off of them or the 400 40 to 48 inches off." Now, your trees will stretch and you can defoliate when timing is right. So what's the timing and after all the write ups? Very very simple. When a primary branch has formed and extended enough to produce its own two fan leaves, then you pluck the large fan leaf that powered that branch, for its job is done and now just a light blocker. Now, once that primary branch has produced secondary budsites were the other two fan leaves were formed, then pull those fan leaves and follow the pattern. More light you use in veg, the less defoliation, less light, more defoliation and less is better as they'll stretch and can be tailored in 8-10 weeks to produce massive yields and proper defoliation on outdoor crops is incredible for those of us who know. Now, while vegging and defoliating under horizontal, once they hit 2 ft then lift the light another foot or two and get another 2ft for at least 4-6 ft bush before flowering with vertical and make heath Robinson blush lol. I use only hid as HPs is not good for cannabis, the cheapest hid will give better quality and ripen the cannabinoids, the red in HP's, will not...sorry experts who like big acidic THC filled buds, but we like to heal and get truly high and expand our minds and hid does it with organics..the other will not..period. Do not cut early as cannabis must die to heal people and go through three stages that most " experts " have no clue of brother. Cbd and CBN and cbg and all other cannabinoids must be ripened for as this is a fruit..not a weed..a cursed fruit. Were these trees grow in the wild, it is high blue spectrums and uva/uvb. Well the sun changes spectrum from summer to winter.....not were there from it does not. I use hamilton beach 14000k 400 watt aquarium hid bulbs for flower, 4100k for vegging and you will not get through a joint with another sharing it and the foods and oils you make from properly ripened cannabis absolutely destroys cell diseases with ease and makes thc oil and meds pale in comparison as i was 340 with cancer..no more, and cannabinoids have to be ripened for to achieve this and hps is junk,40 years of bad info.Allot to clear up and lives to save through proper education that you dont get in school and the true teachers will not ask for nothing...in time no fear and what I've shared is truth. Try it and call me in the morning. One love, revthenatural


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2015)

If the picture comes through, here is a 4 ft master kush original that has been plucked through its veg. The massive amount of budsites through proper defoliation and stretch is obvious and will produce a large amount of meds..one love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2015)

Another good example of trees being properly stretched and defoliated for vertical flowering. One love


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 3, 2015)

Seven 1/2 foot blueberry tai pheno. My friend/ student had the patience of job with this one. All one..


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 12, 2015)

Hmmmm... am I missing something?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm... am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 3458442


You've learned well pad a wan. Lol that's how bushes are supposed to look before you flower. Looks like some type of hydro setup? Love hydro and we love doing it organic and took two years of study to finally get it to produce insane meds. Too strong to smoke. Back home they said I couldn't grow what I did in my indoor pond and by the great ones direction and hard work, we built an indoor amazon exhibit. 300 gallons, 2900gph circulation and a school of pirahna. I don't call it aqua or bioponics, it is knowing how to build complete ecosystem. Anything we planted..went nuts and vertical lighting kept it manageable and we had tropical trees, fruits, tomatoes, herbs and when I kept a giant hibiscus growing beautifully and bloomed every two weeks, nobody could believe it.The cannabis grown out of it would hurt you lol. Oil only and destroyed my cancer by learning to ripen properly for cannabinoids as they can't be bred for, they have to be ripened for. So many wonderful greenthumbs and most have no idea of this old ancient understanding and many are not being healed that could be because of all the left brain thinking, so many seem to cling too,lol. Glad to see you using your noodle and showing your own hard work and ingenuity as man does. However, if not using organics and if you'd like further understanding on this knowledge of the proper ripening of this fruit, let me know and I mean that with humility as I'm only here to help and take those too the next level, who are also humble and willing. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> You've learned well pad a wan. Lol that's how bushes are supposed to look before you flower. Looks like some type of hydro setup? Love hydro and we love doing it organic and took two years of study to finally get it to produce insane meds. Too strong to smoke. Back home they said I couldn't grow what I did in my indoor pond and by the great ones direction and hard work, we built an indoor amazon exhibit. 300 gallons, 2900gph circulation and a school of pirahna. I don't call it aqua or bioponics, it is knowing how to build complete ecosystem. Anything we planted..went nuts and vertical lighting kept it manageable and we had tropical trees, fruits, tomatoes, herbs and when I kept a giant hibiscus growing beautifully and bloomed every two weeks, nobody could believe it.The cannabis grown out of it would hurt you lol. Oil only and destroyed my cancer by learning to ripen properly for cannabinoids as they can't be bred for, they have to be ripened for. So many wonderful greenthumbs and most have no idea of this old ancient understanding and many are not being healed that could be because of all the left brain thinking, so many seem to cling too,lol. Glad to see you using your noodle and showing your own hard work and ingenuity as man does. However, if not using organics and if you'd like further understanding on this knowledge of the proper ripening of this fruit, let me know and I mean that with humility as I'm only here to help and take those too the next level, who are also humble and willing. One love, rev.thenatural


It sounds like we have much to talk about. I'm very interested in aquaponics. I prefer fish that taste good to me however, as opposed to fish that think I taste good!

The system is RDWC = Recirculating Death Without Cause. I've modified it for my needs.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It sounds like we have much to talk about. I'm very interested in aquaponics. I prefer fish that taste good to me however, as opposed to fish that think I taste good!
> 
> The system is RDWC = Recirculating Death Without Cause. I've modified it for my needs.


In mans quest to heal, he will always come up with things, that will benefit others as well. Well they were called; " the six stooges. " lol one male and five girls. Studied animals most my life and I would always go in pond even while feeding, to show how wonderful they are. Now accidents can happen and you don't chance with kids, but honestly, there pussy cats,lol. Now once they got to the size of coffee saucer's, the dominant female killed the smallest female and then territories were established as their entire aquaria was also aquascaped and all was well. The one and only male " junior " aggravated the heck out of the girls and the dominant female could have bitten him clean in half but "spot" the dominant would not hurt him or the other girls. I can only assume, that they knew he was the only feller in town lol! ...rev


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> In mans quest to heal, he will always come up with things, that will benefit others as well. Well they were called; " the six stooges. " lol one male and five girls. Studied animals most my life and I would always go in pond even while feeding, to show how wonderful they are. Now accidents can happen and you don't chance with kids, but honestly, there pussy cats,lol. Now once they got to the size of coffee saucer's, the dominant female killed the smallest female and then territories were established as their entire aquaria was also aquascaped and all was well. The one and only male " junior " aggravated the heck out of the girls and the dominant female could have bitten him clean in half but "spot" the dominant would not hurt him or the other girls. I can only assume, that they knew he was the only feller in town lol! ...rev


So how goes things? Do you still run the aquaponics?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Nov 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So how goes things? Do you still run the aquaponics?


Hoping to get out of this apt this spring and indeed put together another eden. What? Lol. I found the secret to how too build the garden of eden and pretty simple. That's what the above was, a miniature version of the old garden. Everything that grows out of it is many more times healthier than any other growing method known. Feed a family well with a small system and a little understanding of environmental building. So what was the secret? Building an actual environment top too bottom and feed the food chain hemp. I could show how to build massive aquariums for beans, that not only would be an attraction as far as wildlife, but could also feed nearly a small city. The nutrition of the food produced is through the roof and cures disease and slows aging. I pray every day for god to put me in a position to help so many that I could help with this info. Its just allot and ole rev didn't go to mans college, I went to the lords and can prove all I spout with certain for those who can humble and see. They have problems with growing in aquaponics, because they don't understand the common sense as usual. They told me back home I could only grow certain things with a fish system lol. When god put me through his own 18 month course and in the end, we grew; berries, herbs,cannabis,tomatoes,exotic plants, and hibiscus and everyone was astonished at the above system. Had everything from the correct populations of nitro a and b bacteria to the nematodes and red worms ect. In the end, you could drop a seed anywhere on any grow bed and it would grow like mad. Local aquarists, could not believe the health also of the red bellies and danios as all they wanted to do is spawn. Showed the aquarium guys that I could easily breed the most rare fish, if done correctly and they thrived. Can't wait to put together another one. Plant counts and space work against me a bit right now, but not much longer. Blessings, tstick. Rev john


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2015)

It sounds a lot like what I'm doing; emulate Mother Nature, then get out of the way!

That does sound like Eden revisited. It seems we are both working towards the same goal, you from one end of the puzzle and me from the other.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 11, 2015)

I can agree with one thing said. Aquaponics is the way to learn about how to manage a res. But much of that will not work with pot but it will give you a better understanding and increase your insight on what's going on in the res and on the table.


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm... am I missing something?
> 
> View attachment 3458442


What a tree - thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Nov 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It sounds a lot like what I'm doing; emulate Mother Nature, then get out of the way!
> 
> That does sound like Eden revisited. It seems we are both working towards the same goal, you from one end of the puzzle and me from the other.


Well, creator puts people together for reason, just like myself and hybrid Bob. When you get settled I'll help all I can. Even teach how to do true compost tea D.w.c. that and bioponic environment building like above, grows organic cannabis too strong too smoke. Soon all this petroleum based chemical garbage will be no more. People learn from those of us who have been put through the fire and willing too share, will soon in the future be producing nutritious foods like no other and cannabis that would make the judges at the cup go home a day. They couldn't handle proper grown genetics as it would make them laugh at the other competitor's. Sounds prideful rev. No, just the honest truth. Lots for people to learn tstick and not from pride, but from pain. Seven years of fighting several diseases that have killed so many and going through true agony at times created tremendous empathy within myself that I can't seem to shake. Now I'm healing and will soon be on my feet better than ever. I help families to overcome their fears and obstacles to conquer them through simple applications of truth. How to eat, sleep, treat others, hidden knowledge, proper cannabis and other natural healings and how to even have better sex within marriage. Am I there, lol. Not even, as I tell all. When I get there, we will all be there together, those that try. That's all anybody can do and pick up a brother when their down and treat women and children with love and respect. Stuff the old timers use too live by. No matter what's hidden or who thinks they know something, the above is most important and will soon prevail. Rev.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 13, 2015)

ive never grown full aquaponics, however i did use my 70 gallon fish tank water to feed a run of plants.. not the highest yield i ever had but it was a good yield,, but the buds wer the best tasting,highest quality stuff id ever grown before or since...


----------

